# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  John Galsworthy

## shigjeta

John Galsworthy ishte nje romancier, dramaturg anglez. Veprat e tij me e rendesishme eshte triologjia "Saga e Forsajteve". Ai ka qene fitues i cmimit  Nobel ne letersi ne vitin 1932. 

Ai lindi ne 14 gusht 1867  ne Kingston Hill ne Surrey, Angli ne nje familje te pasur. 
John Galsworthy u shkollua ne Harrow dhe New College, Oxford per t'u bere avokat. Atij nuk i pelqente ushtrimi i ketij profesioni, ndaj vendosi te udhetonte dhe te merrej me pjesen e biznesit te transportit detar te familjes se tij.

Botimi i tij i pare vjen ne vitin 1897 me nje koleksion tregimesh titulluar "Nga te kater ererat".  Ky botim dhe ata qe vijuan u publikuan me pseudonimin letrar John Sinjohn. Kjo gje ndryshoi me "Ishullin e Farisenjve" (1904) kur ai nisi te botonte me emrin e tij, shkak mendohet te kete qene vdekja e babait te tij. Romani i tij i pare eshte "Jocelyn".  Ndersa drama e pare eshte "Kutia e argjend" e cila pati sukses. Mgjs shkruante drama dhe romane ne te njejten kohe, ne kete periudhe ai ishte me i njohur si dramaturg, duke u vendosur ne krah te emrave si George Bernard Shaw. Disa nga dramat e tij me te njohura jane "Grindja" (Strife), "Lekura e lojes" (The Skin Game), "Besnikeria" (Loyalties) etj
Vepra me e njohur e tij mbetet "Saga e Forsajteve" shkruar midis viteve 1906-1921. Nje tjeter liber i njohur eshte "Lulet e Molles" (1906)

Ai u zgjodh presidenti i pare i klubit letrar "PEN International" ne 1921.  U caktua gjithashtu ne Urdherin e Merites ne vitin 1929, pasi kishte refuzuar titullin e Kalorsit. Ndersa ne 1932 iu dha  Çmimi Nobel per letersi. 
Vdiq ne 1933.

----------


## shigjeta

Shkeputur nga * "Lulet e Molles"*

Eshersti u shtri në bar. Sa ndryshonte ky kënd nën shkëmb, I qetë e me hije, nga shkëlqimi i qartë i fushave, mbuluar me arin e luleve të dushqeve, të zhabinave dhe rrezeve të diellit! Vetëm të thirrurat e kukuvajkës dhe gurgullimi i përroit ishin po ato. Ndenji një kohë ashtu i shtrirë, duke kërkuar njollat e diellit, derisa drurët e mollëve lëshuan hijet e tyre të gjata mbi zymbylat e kaltër ku zukatnin bletët. Puthja e mëngjesit dhe takimi nën mollën e madhe që e priste në mbrëmje ia kishin marrë mendjen. Ja, në një kënd të tillë, sigurisht, fshiheshin në kohët e lashta nimfat e bardha si lulet e mollës, kurse faunat* veshëmprehta e të murrme si gurë të mbuluar me myshk, të shtrira në bar, i ruanin ato…

*fauna - sipas mitologjise romake ishte perendia e fushave, e maleve dhe e pyjeve, qe mbronte kopete e bagetive.

_shqiperuar nga Nasho Jorgaqi_

----------


## Dora12

Une e kam dashuruar romanin e tij "Saga e Forsajteve"...

----------

